# Brilliant online game if you are bored



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been playing this for a while now. I completed it once (24 levels) but keep going back to it.

Its loosely based around Chess but is nothing like the game. Each of the pieces moves as expected, but they fall down after moving and can't move again until they stop falling. The goal in each level is to capture the opposing king, who is lazy and never moves, so don't worry about losing any pieces. As it goes on it gets harder, you can win new pieces by getting a pawn to the top and there are also keys and buttons that appear. Quite addictive.

https://rob1221.itch.io/chessformer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't waste your time Baz. Get fixing Hank.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah thats not going to happen Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like to try and fix everything before paying someone else.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Quite addictive.


That's a very good reason for me not to have a look!


----------



## vitabuel (9 mo ago)

Now FIFA 22 is available. There's not much difference between PES, but I think this game is more realistic. It's a really good game. I compared it to PES, and it's much better. It's a really good game to play with friends. I recently bought a Fifa key at https://www.cdkeysforgames.com/consoles/fifa-22-ps4/, and I am surprised at how realistic this game is. I want to play it 24 hours a day, but sometimes I have to sleep. It's a real boom in soccer games.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm sure Michelle has something for you to do Baz:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Meh!! got to level 5 and thought even I can find something better to do.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is an old thread but I completed all levels several times.

This is the game you want to be playing now. Its hilarious. There is even a forum and worldwide tournaments. I think Im ranked about 30th in the world now.  You can even set up your own private games to play with your mates around the world.

https://www.crazygames.com/game/smash-karts


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah!! I hate keyboard controlled games.

have you ever played Plants versus Zombies?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.game.pvzfree_row


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Reported as crap.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Reported as crap.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah!! but you're still here which proves reporting is a waste of time chuck > > > :surprise: 0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:grin2:0


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Nah!! I hate keyboard controlled games.
> 
> have you ever played Plants versus Zombies?


I grew up in the 80s with keyboard controlled games so I guess it's never left me. Just cursor keys and space to fire. Piece of cake. I can't see how else you could play it. Not tried the zombie game. I like Smash Karts as there are loads of tactics and skill involved. I don't really play anything else apart from a really good mini golf game I installed a while back. I'm obsessed with Smash Karts as I'm extremely competitive and if there are top rank players playing I won't leave the arena until I've won.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try the free zombie game its quite addictive, Liz had to stop playing it because she gets too excited (sheltered life) she's the same playing snap.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have only played 2 games on the computer, patients and some game with bricks, that was in 2007 when I had my first computer to help me understand how the mouse worked. 
15 years ago, the older one gets the faster time passes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only during the day for me, night can last forever.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Only during the day for me, *night can last forever.*


I have to agree with that Kev, especially if someone else is awake with you :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'll have none of that here Miss Rude ta muchly.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We'll have none of that here Miss Rude ta muchly.


Just shows how life deteriorates when you get to a certain age, I haven´t reached it yet, :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, no comment on that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Try the free zombie game its quite addictive, Liz had to stop playing it because she gets too excited (sheltered life) she's the same playing snap.


Tried it. Dont like it. Im also not keen on phone games. Too small. The only one I sometimes play is Crush the Castle. Thats quite funny and addictive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fine on a tablet or android emulator on PC


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It just didnt grab me though. After spending an age collecting suns and planting two plants it just seemed to be shooting approaching Zombies. Is that all there is to it? I Like a bit of strategy, skill and if possible multi player competition.

This is a cracking game of you want to chill out. Loads of levels and it gets increasingly difficult. Free for Windows from Microsoft. A bit like fantasy crazy golf. You can actually play it offline also. Few ads and stuff, just dont click on them otherwise it interrupts the game.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/p/mini-golf-club/9nblggh110bx?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not for everyone, I've not played it for a while but it does get VERY challenging the further in you go and it's funny too after a while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Advertising???


----------

